

Facebook is down.  - benigeri

http://cl.ly/GnJw<p>Facebook Will Be Back Soon
Facebook is down for required maintenance right now, but you should be able to get back on within a few minutes. In the meantime, read more about why you're seeing this message. Thanks for your patience as we improve the site.<p>What does HN think? Anything to do with IPO?
======
oellegaard
Works fine for me. Maybe thats just their error 500 page.

